# Mogrify Export Troubles



## Munene (Jun 24, 2011)

Greetings to Eveyrone,

I am having issues with Mogrify, I am on a Windows 7 
machine and LR 3.4 and the latest Mogrify.
First, after installing Image Magic and Mogrify and 
setting it up as instructed (I have this done on my 
home computer with XP and have no issues) I imported 
my user-export-presets from my XP computer and copied 
them into this one.

Upon export, and choosing one of my presets that uses 
Mogrify to size and put on borders, I get a message 
that Mogrify could not continue.  Also a brief 
description in a notepad document is created on my 
desktop.  It says that it cannot find the correct 
path.  So, I try again and in the mogrify window in 
the export module, I reconnect the path to the 
"mogrify.exe" file.  This is the same path that it had 
been, I just go through the motions again.  

I export, and it works, but all the images have a 
heavy, heavy strange magenta cast.  It does give the 
borders and at the correct image size.

Now, to confound things, I had previously exported an 
image and it was fine.  I have tried this a few times 
and have not found any consistent outcome or reason 
nor can I think of what is wrong.  That is occasionally it works, 
but more often it does not.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Richard, sorry, your thread seems to have been missed.  So, just to clarify, on this new computer, can you do a Mogrify export correctly if you don't use a preset?


----------



## Munene (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Victoria,

As it is, I am no longer using that machine, and back home on my XP.  I am still puzzled however.  I did not try using Mogrify to export without a preset, so not sure what would have happened (not sure how that would make a difference).  But could never solve why I needed to reset the path every time, and then it would be all magenta.

Oh well.  Computers, gotta luv 'em!

Richard


----------



## Rose Weir (Jul 6, 2011)

Munene said:


> Thanks Victoria,
> 
> As it is, I am no longer using that machine, and back home on my XP.  I am still puzzled however.  I did not try using Mogrify to export without a preset, so not sure what would have happened (not sure how that would make a difference).  But could never solve why I needed to reset the path every time, and then it would be all magenta.
> 
> ...



I experienced difficulties exporting with Mogrify in the past month including the magneta transformation. If there were green, yellow tones in the image the magneta would apply to those and leave another colour tone untouched. A red tulip would be on a purple background for example. This resulted if the size limitation was checked when exporting as a jpg. Remove the size limit and the file would export correctly.
I had updated the mogrify and I had updated the Imagemagick but I think it was the choice of download that started the troubles. I used the 64 bit version. Eventually Lightroom would not respond and the preference file  grew in size so the preference file was redone, mogrify uninstalled. I went back and downloaded the regular Imagemagick Windows dll 32 bit version which is suggested in the paragraph above the download.
The confusing thing was that a preset would export without a hitch but clicking on export would bring an opaque export box and Lightroom not responding.
Now exports with the basic level Imagemagick and current Mogifry things are proceeding normally and Lightroom is responding consistently. 
I did write to the author contact address when all this upheaval was occuring but there was no response.
Rose


----------

